# Shaved my poodle mix's muzzle



## Carolinek (Apr 2, 2014)

*Another pic*

Here is another after pic


----------



## Carolinek (Apr 2, 2014)

*More pics*

After pic


----------



## Carolinek (Apr 2, 2014)

*After pic*

Another pic


----------



## LEUllman (Feb 1, 2010)

Lily looks adorable either way, but she sure looks poodley with her muzzle shaved. Might as well do poodle feet now, too, for the full effect!


----------



## Carolinek (Apr 2, 2014)

*One more*

One last pic


----------



## Grandma's Boys (Feb 28, 2014)

So darn cute. Just did the same to my Little girl today.


----------



## Carolinek (Apr 2, 2014)

*Thanks*

Thanks- I think I might try her feet too at her next session. Might as well get the whole package!


----------



## Locket (Jun 21, 2009)

She's adorable! Love the shaved face.


----------



## LEUllman (Feb 1, 2010)

The markings on her face really pop now. Maybe she has some Cavalier King Charles spaniel in the mix?


----------



## Carolinek (Apr 2, 2014)

*Pics*

Margot's mom- how did it come out? 

Also - sorry bout the toilet in the background- I didn't notice it before I posted!


----------



## Carolinek (Apr 2, 2014)

It's funny- someone else who had King Charles Cavalier Spaniels also said that she might be that mix. There is something in her eyes where I see traces of spaniel sometimes. 

The shelter thought she was a shihtzu poodle mix, but I don't see the shihtzu at all. I also thought maybe havanese. I'll never know for sure, and that's OK. She is a very smart, active, athletic little dog....and right now she's sporting a poodle- do!!!


----------



## Grandma's Boys (Feb 28, 2014)

She looks a lot like a Cavipoo in our neighborhood. I think that's what she calls her. Whatever she's crossed with, she's adorable.

Margot looks so much older now. Next time i'll get it closer, but I was kind of afraid the first time.

This picture is kind of poor quality, but I think she looks kind of cute in it.


----------



## Carolinek (Apr 2, 2014)

So she might be part King Charles- she definitely has the energy level of a poodle though! 
Margot looks adorable...such puppy cuteness. Love those phantom poodles!


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

Hahaha! I had the hardest time deciding to shave Molly's face ( Mpoo mix).....but my groomer kept saying she had a very poodley face so I finally did it....then I gave in to poodle feet a few months later!!! I will never go back to fuzzy again! LOL

Here's a 'then' and 'now' LOL! She's about 4months old in the 1st pic and the 2nd is her now! BIG difference huh? Hahaha!


----------



## Grandma's Boys (Feb 28, 2014)

It's amazing how grown up they look with the shaved faces!


----------



## PoodleFoster (May 25, 2013)

Hi
Your beautiful dog looks like a cocker spaniel poodle mix I groom. He was a rescue dog from the rescue I volunteer with. He looks very similar to your black and white. Only difference is, he has the thickest and most luxurious poodly curly hair I've ever encountered. I just groomed him last week and used a 4 blade on him. He's scrumptious. 
He has the cocker ears going on, so I shave inside and thin or layer the outside to keep them lightweight.

You're doing a great job on your poodle mix, keep up the great work!


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

What a sweet face!:beauty: I like how shaving reveals more of it. I hope you do shave her feet, at least to give it a try. It's fun to see poodleness revealed!


----------



## Locket (Jun 21, 2009)

I was scared to shave my poodle mix's face too, but so glad I did. 


Before:









After:


----------



## hopetocurl (Jan 8, 2014)

I agree spaniel eyes...cocker or cavalier...but adorable just the same!


----------



## Dallasminis (Feb 6, 2011)

Oh, Smiley is THE CUTEST in his new shaved look! What a face! I just love the new Smiley, I wish you would post more photos but I think you're in grad school, did I remember that correctly? 

Anyway, Smiley made me smile!


----------



## Carolinek (Apr 2, 2014)

Molly is very different with the shaved face- what a pretty girl! I love the grooming job too- she looks so polished. 
Every time I bathed Lily, I noticed how petite her face was when she was wet, very different from my other dogs. I'm glad I did it, but she does look different!


----------



## Carolinek (Apr 2, 2014)

Margot's mom- I agree, They do look more grown up, more sophisticated with the shaved face. Poodles are so beautiful... I love the traditional look that highlights that gorgeous, graceful body type. But I think the curly scruffy look is adorable too...heck I just love poodles in any state! It is fun to experiment though


----------



## Dallasminis (Feb 6, 2011)

Whoops! Carolinek I thought this was Locket's thread, so sorry...! Your little one looks adorable with a shaved face, too, her face is so delicate now!


----------



## Carolinek (Apr 2, 2014)

Poodle foster- thanks for the input on the ears. She does have very fuzzy ears that take forever to dry, they are as thick as a Cocker's ears, but not as long. She doesn't do well with the dryer close to her face, which is another reason I thought shaving her face would be good. She doesn't mind the clippers at all, just the dryer. 

I clip the inside of her ears with a 10 blade, and they are very heavy if I don't do this....I haven't thought of thinning the outside, and as I grow her ears out again, that is a good tip- thank you. 

Her coat is more wavy than curly, and very soft, so I'm not sure what cuts will work for her- her coat does not "pouf" as much as my other poodle mix. He has a gorgeous poodle coat, but the body of a ShihTzu....funny how the genes fall with mixes! A poodle cut doesn't work for him, but I have been experimenting with Japanese styles for him, which are very cute.....and also very amateur on my end! But he doesn't mind


----------



## Locket (Jun 21, 2009)

I keep coming back to look at her, she is so cute!
She almost looks like a tiny Portuguese Water Dog. Maybe you could try a lion clip on her.


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

Locket said:


> I was scared to shave my poodle mix's face too, but so glad I did.
> 
> 
> Before:
> ...


Locket, He looks all poodle or very close to it.


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

Carolinek said:


> After pic



I like the shaved face! Very cute little dog.


----------



## Carolinek (Apr 2, 2014)

Locket- thanks! She is a very pretty, interesting mix- whatever the mix is!
Smiley looks great with a shaved face. He does fit his name and I have to agree- I'm no expert, but it's hard to see anything but poodle in him!


----------



## Carolinek (Apr 2, 2014)

At Dallasminis- Funny... I'm glad I'm not not the only one who loses track when reading threads! Your dogs are beautiful


----------



## Carolinek (Apr 2, 2014)

Locket- thanks! Now that I've shaved her face and seen how good she looks when groomed like a poodle, I would like to try some different cuts with her. Could take me a while to get the hang of it though! May have to take her to a professional for the first clip.


----------



## Luce (Mar 4, 2013)

A cutie-pie for sure!!

It's funny how we view grooming differently. I waited for Luce to be over a year old before I had her face shaved 9by the groomer), but had her feet shaved when she was about 6 months or so! I really like the clean feet - easier to keep clean.

And yes!! The shaved face just gives them an air of sophistication


----------



## Carley's Mom (Oct 30, 2011)

She looks so cute ! One time a groomer shaved my Shih Tuz and I loved it. We let it grow back, but it was cute too.


----------



## all that jazz (Feb 6, 2011)

I love it!


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

She's adorable both ways but I think the shaved face really shows off her pretty head...really nice!

edited to make he a she. Sorry Caroline. I've only had one cup of coffee so far this morning. And by the time I got to the last page, I thought she was a he. Well, actually I didn't think at all. I just typed.:alberteinstein:


----------



## Carolinek (Apr 2, 2014)

I think shaving the face really brings out the expressions, and you see their eyes better. Almost makes them seem more people like than they already are! Somehow it suits Lily's personality too, she is a very sparkly, enthusiastic little girl. 

I am sold on shaving the feet, for the simple fact that people are saying it's less maintenance. Summer is coming, and Lily has never met a mud puddle she didn't like :adore:


----------



## Carolinek (Apr 2, 2014)

Carley's Mom said:


> She looks so cute ! One time a groomer shaved my Shih Tuz and I loved it. We let it grow back, but it was cute too.


I took down my Havanese mix's face with a a 7 blade and scissors a few weeks ago, trying to mimic some of the Japanese grooming styles, and it came out cute- really opened up her eyes. I don't think I nailed the Japanese style - I'm just a bumbling amateur....but she looks cute no matter what! 
It's fun to do different things...and it grows back!


----------



## Carrie-e (Oct 23, 2012)

I love the shaved face and if I ever got a poodle mix,it would be a cockerpoo and I would shave the face. You can see their beautiful faces properly and it's so much easier to keep them clean when they are eating and drinking. My daughter is about to get a cockerpoo and I bet I will be itching to shave it's face! My son in law won't let me though! Haha!


----------



## pandj (Jun 12, 2013)

OMG she looks adorable !

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Carolinek (Apr 2, 2014)

Carrie-e said:


> I love the shaved face and if I ever got a poodle mix,it would be a cockerpoo and I would shave the face. You can see their beautiful faces properly and it's so much easier to keep them clean when they are eating and drinking. My daughter is about to get a cockerpoo and I bet I will be itching to shave it's face! My son in law won't let me though! Haha!


Funny you say that about your son-in-law, my husband isn't crazy about the shaved muzzle either, he says it makes her look like "some kind of a show dog"! ::argh: 

I, on the other hand love the idea that she looks like " some kind of show dog". Probably partly because she was a skinny,starving stray 3 years ago when she came to us, and something about the contrast between then and now makes me want to pamper and primp her all the more!

But we've been married 30 years, and it's all a give and take....and this time, I will do the taking- lol....the shaved muzzle stays!


----------



## loves (Jul 2, 2013)

My guess is that she could be a Poodle/Tzu mix, or Poodle/Maltese mix. That long body leans towards Shih Tzu. I've seen so many versions of the Poo/Tzu mix. Some are long legged, long bodies and about size of a minipoo and others can be so tiny and square built, they are toy poo size. Small ones can be adorable, tall lanky ones kinda look over stretched.


----------



## Carolinek (Apr 2, 2014)

Hard to say. I sent in a sample for DNA testing a couple years ago - the "Wisdom Panel" and she came back a mix of 6 different breeds! I don't put a lot of stock in it, but this discussion brings it to mind. 

The report said they could identify only one purebred dog in the lineage, and that was a grandparent that was a Cocker Spaniel. The rest in descending order of percentages was Polish Lowland Sheepdog, Miniature Poodle, Havanese, Schipperke, and Whippet. 

I just kind of shook my head, particularly at the Polish Lowland Sheepdog! So, I j call her a poodle mix :act-up: Who knows? She does have a tatoo in one ear and the shelter found a microchip but no one answered the letter and the phone was disconnected. I would love to know her actual birthday, but other than that... She is just my Lily!


----------



## Manxcat (May 6, 2013)

Carolinek said:


> Hard to say. I sent in a sample for DNA testing a couple years ago - the "Wisdom Panel" and she came back a mix of 6 different breeds! I don't put a lot of stock in it, but this discussion brings it to mind.
> 
> The report said they could identify only one purebred dog in the lineage, and that was a grandparent that was a Cocker Spaniel. The rest in descending order of percentages was Polish Lowland Sheepdog, Miniature Poodle, Havanese, Schipperke, and Whippet.
> 
> I just kind of shook my head, particularly at the Polish Lowland Sheepdog! So, I j call her a poodle mix :act-up: Who knows? She does have a tatoo in one ear and the shelter found a microchip but no one answered the letter and the phone was disconnected. I would love to know her actual birthday, but other than that...* She is just my Lily*!


And extremely beautiful too :biggrin:

Love the shaved nose!


----------

